# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Chốn bình yên Ana Mandara Villas Đà Lạt - Khu nghỉ dưỡng ở Đà Lạt

## hantt.163

Giữa  thành phố ngàn hoa Đà Lạt, ẩn hiện trên ngọn đồi thông xanh mướt là  những căn biệt thự mang kiến trúc Pháp cổ kính được xây dựng từ những  năm 1920 và 1930 thuộc khu nghỉ dưỡng 5 sao Ana Mandara Đà Lạt. Với đầy  đủ dịch vụ nghỉ ngơi và vẻ đẹp kiến trúc hài hòa với không gian xung  quanh, resort này là chốn dừng chân yêu thích của rất nhiều du khách mỗi  lần ghé thăm Đà Lạt.                         


17 biệt thự trong khuôn viên Ana Mandara Đà Lạt nằm trọn vẹn trên một ngọn đồi thông
 
 Không đơn thuần là một khu nghỉ dưỡng, Ana Mandara mang trong mình  những giá trị lịch sử về một Đà Lạt xưa, thuở mới được khai phá. Toàn bộ  khu nghỉ là một quần thể rộng 7 héc ta gồm 17 ngôi biệt thự theo phong  cách kiến trúc Pháp cổ được trùng tu và lưu giữ thành 70 phòng nghỉ sang  trọng. Ana Mandara Villas Đà Lạt là điểm nghỉ dưỡng lý tưởng cho gia  đình, trăng mật hay hội thảo với không khí trong lành, yên tĩnh cùng nét  cổ kính xưa. Ở Ana Mandara Đà Lạt, bạn có thể chọn một trong các loại  phòng nghỉ: Villa room và Villa Studio, Villa suite, Bellevue suite, La  Villa. Các phòng nghỉ hướng tầm nhìn rộng ra không gian xanh khoáng đạt  nằm trong biệt thự xinh xắn. Mỗi biệt thự có 3 – 5 phòng nghỉ như vậy  cùng phòng khách có lửa sưởi đốt củi và phòng sinh hoạt chung.

Nếu đi theo nhóm đông người, lý tưởng nhất bạn thuê trọn một căn villa,  trải nghiệm kỳ nghỉ cực kỳ riêng tư với đầy đủ tiện nghi như một hộ gia  đình nhỏ. Vì mỗi biệt thự có nhà bếp đầy đủ trang thiết bị nên khu nghỉ  có thể sắp xếp cho bạn một bữa ăn tối lãng mạn dưới ánh đèn cầy tại  phòng ăn hoặc tại ban công. Đôi uyên ương có thể thưởng thức bữa tối bên  hồ bơi hay trong vườn dâu tùy theo sở thích. Ngoài dịch vụ thuộc khu  nghỉ dưỡng, du khách có thể tự tổ chức ăn uống, làm tiệc BBQ ngoài trời,  đốt lửa trại…




 Tại Ana Mandara, vườn rau nhỏ bé trồng  húng quế, ớt, cà chua, chanh, atisô, salad… lúc nào cũng tươi xanh là  một nét vô cùng đáng yêu với mọi du khách ghé chân. Được biết, vườn rau  tươi được trồng theo công nghệ sạch sẽ được thu hái làm nguyên liệu cho  các món ăn Á, Âu hấp dẫn tại nhà hàng cũng nằm trong khuôn viên khu nghỉ  mang tên: Le Petit Đà Lạt. Bạn cũng có thể thấy các loại rau ấy trong  lớp dạy học nấu ăn các món đặc sản địa phương.



Vườn rau xanh cung cấp những nguyên liệu thật tươi ngon
Ana Mandara Villas Đà Lạt sở hữu cả một hầm rượu trên không phục vụ quý  khách nhiều loại rượu đa đến từ khắp thế giới. Thông thường hầm rượu  được xây dựng dưới lòng đất nhưng hầm rượu của Ana Mandara Villas Dalat  được xây dựng trên tầng 1 của Villas số 9 – Nhà hàng Le Petit.

Chuyến du lịch nghỉ dưỡng của bạn sẽ không trọn vẹn nếu thiếu đi phần  trị liệu thư giãn. Ana Mandara Đà Lạt tự hào cung cấp cho khách hàng  những dịch vụ spa đẳng cấp tại La Cochinchine Spa. Phương pháp spa kiểu  Ấn với liệu pháp chảy tinh dầu vào giữa trán tại đây mang lại cho du  khách cảm giác bất ngờ thích thú rồi hài lòng thoải mái. Ngoài ra bạn có  thể trải nghiệm thêm phương pháp trị liệu, dưỡng da bằng bột cà phê  giúp tẩy da chết, đem lại làn da căng bóng mịn màng. Một điều tuyệt vời  nữa là 5 phòng massage tại La Cochinchine spa hướng tầm nhìn ra cao  nguyên xanh, mang đến cho du khách giây phút thư giãn thật trọn vẹn.



Các phương pháp trị liệu tại spa của Ana Mandara giúp bạn tận hưởng một kỳ nghỉ thoải mái trọn vẹn
Ana Mandara còn nhiều điều bất ngờ dành cho kỳ nghỉ của bạn, có thể kể  ra như: Hồ bơi nước ấm ngoài trời duy nhất tại Đà Lạt, xe đưa đón khách  miễn phí vào trung tâm thành phố Đà Lạt (Mỗi ngày 2 chuyến khởi hành lúc  10h00 và 14h00, về lúc 11h30 và 15h30), xe điện miễn phí tham quan toàn  khu nghỉ dưỡng…



Với không gian cảnh quan nên thơ và vị trí thuận lợi để khám phá nhiều  địa điểm nổi tiếng: cách Hồ Xuân Hương 2km, cách chợ Đà Lạt khoảng 1,5  km, cách dinh Bảo Đại 3km…, khu nghỉ dưỡng 5 sao Ana Mandara là địa điểm  nghỉ dưỡng tuyệt vời cho mọi du khách trong chuyến vi vu Đà Lạt sắp  tới.

(yeudulich)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Teambuilding kết hợp tham quan thành phố đà lạt* - *Teambuilding ket hop tham quan thanh pho đa lat*


Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Lat* - *tour du lich Da Lat*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Lat click vào *du lịch Đà Lat* - *du lich Da Lat*

----------


## rose

sang trọng thật đấy

----------


## khanhszin

rất đẹp và sang trọng...........thích thật

----------


## lunas2

dc ở đây thì còn j bằng

----------


## toidi.net

Không biết ở đây giá khoảng bao nhiêu nhỉ? 

Bạn nào có thông tin về giá nhắn mình với...

----------


## huyanhvcb

Đẹp quá. Đà Lạt có nhiều Villa đẹp và gần gũi thiên nhiên quá. Mình thích ở những ở những nơi gần Rừng và Suối. Đây là một điểm rất phù hợp với gia đình.

----------

